
Ask HN: I am looking for a co-founder for my startup - mrsocialapp
I am a techie and have created a startup called Mr. Social - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;mrsocial.me<p>Its an app along the lines of Buffer and Hootsuite<p>Its in the early stages but I believe has achieved sufficient product market fit.
I have a few beta customers and 3 paying customers who have each used it for at least 6 months with really good feedback.<p>I need a co-founder who would ideally work on the business&#x2F;marketing side of things. Its in the early stages so I am open to almost any type of equity arrangement as long we get along and the potential partner can add value. I cant pay any salary right now so its ideal if the person is in a situation where there is another source of income.<p>Please get in touch at girish at mrsocial.me if you are interested
======
jmnicolas
Just a a quick remark : I visited your front page, I have no idea what
services you're offering.

I understand it's about social media but that's it. Is it a bot that create
some activity around your social media accounts ?

~~~
mrsocialapp
thats bad. Its a content scheduling service for social media. We find
interesting content and schedule it to be posted on all your social media
accounts like Twitter, Facebook, Linkedin etc

